# Sunday's Coming - Contemporary Worship...



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;ys4Nx0rNlAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ys4Nx0rNlAM[/video]


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jan 5, 2012)

It never gets old!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Jan 5, 2012)

Painfully hillarious!


----------



## Zach (Jan 5, 2012)

Seen it before, but it gets funnier every time. I don't know if I should laugh or be sad at how accurate it is...


----------



## Unoriginalname (Jan 5, 2012)

Tempted to post on facebook to start flame war with my facebook friends... Prudence wins. Either way that is pretty funny and sadly accurate


----------

